# PreWar Balloon Tire Electric Conversion Kit?



## soundbox (Jun 9, 2020)

Anybody have recommendations on how to convert prewar bikes with electric peddle assist capability?


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jun 9, 2020)

No I don't. I do remember there was a good group of Canadians at the Iron Ranch every summer that had some cool rides, both electric and gas powered. I think they were from Vancouver. 
Shawn M.


----------



## soundbox (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks Shawn.


----------



## Lamont (Jun 12, 2020)

Haven't done it , but i have learned that its best to invest in best battery and higher power ( not 33v , 44volt or above)

But I do think it would be cool to do,  for example  power assist would be a great way to put step thru / ladies,  vintage bikes into everyday use again :  lots of room to attach components

-There is online e bike kit conversion company who claims to have the best battery technology  , and can provide a turn key front wheel drive to whatever wheel spec you need ......they lace their machinery to standard wheel sizes and send you the whole wheel.......   with a  turn key controller .....  (this avoids a rear wheel chain involvement) sorry i dont have the name now .... but they are unique because  run like a tech start up ......and quality convenience focused , visible / transparent     .......not a sketchy ebay kit with no customer service, or way to reach them again.

of course that's not so gonna look so  period authentic,  so you will might  lean toward lacing a generator/drive  hub to your prewar rim 

At one time I did attemt to repair / replace a modern eZIP ebike which needed parts replaced and a charger ......   tracking down the original parts was a nightmare ...........  ended up with a PO box and a third party working out of a storage unit who spoke no English ......so i learned .....not all ebay/ amazon kits are worth buying ,  if you pursue , i would recommend researching best battery and component reliability  reviews ......   

i see lots of people selling there non working  ebike projects :   "needs works / needs a new battery or no charger ... etc etc ...  "      folks I have spoken to emphasize not trying low power/underpowered setups that atre a cheaper price point.  

(in the same manner as obsolete power tools .... when battery fails its not cost effective to replace .....  )



I too would Love to see someone who has done it post theirs !


----------



## SKPC (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes please post your bikes!  I have also been thinking of the simplest way to do this.  A tanked bike was done by American Vintage Bicycle Supply  in the 2017 Rat Rod Bike build-off that was impressive.  It was really well done, best one yet I have seen.  Killer details so...  love it.









						Project Ed
					

It has been a fun ride, Thank you to Edison Electric Bicycle Company for providing the horsepower!    This is by far the coolest bike I have ever had the opportunity to build from the ground up! We started this project as a cool idea; it is surreal to see it come to life.  Thanks to all who...




					www.ratrodbikes.com
				



.


But for any bike, put a strong removeable rack on the back of the bike and buy an_ electric rear hub_ with the _controller/battery _alll in a pack that you can just strap to the rack wired to the back hub and bars.


----------



## soundbox (Jun 12, 2020)

"mike j" on here pointed me to hilltopperbikes.com and as luck would have it, they are local too!!  After corresponding with their support team, they have a FAQ section titled "Will it fit my bike?"

https://hilltopperbikes.com/frequently-asked-questions/

Looks like the* Sprinter Electric Bike Kit *for $549 will do the trick for me (16 mph/12+ miles).  Also, there are many youtube videos that go over installation options (like this one: 



). 

At some point in near future, I am going to do it on one of the bikes above (or new rat rod project).  Once complete, I'll post on here.  I truly believe that this would open up all kinds of new markets.

I love these old bikes and want to ride them vs. just look at them.  However, I'm not 15 anymore and need some assist going up hills 

p.s.  Check out these two bros in Poland who are rolling out a boardtrack racer e-bike: https://kosynier.eu/vintage-electric-bike-kosynier-delux/

BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soundbox (Jun 12, 2020)

More kosynier info/videos:






https://www.indiegogo.com › projects › kosynier-handmade-retro-ebike


----------



## soundbox (Aug 30, 2020)

Just converted this 1941 Rollfast Roamer into a BoardTrack Racer with electric motor front hub.  It has a variable speed throttle which tops about 15mph and distance has range of 10 to 20 miles dependent on how much pedal assist is used.

It's a blast to ride!!!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Aug 30, 2020)

Awesome looking conversion!  Can you elaborate on what conversion kit you used and especially provide some detail about the front fork?  Your conversion is an inspiring one.


----------



## soundbox (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks Barry.  I used a local (Seattle) company to purchase the "sprinter" electric wheel kit here:  https://hilltopperbikes.com/product-category/electric-bike-kits/
As you can guess, I have the battery staged in the tool bag.


The fork is a 26" triple tree design.  You can get them off of e-bay or other related bike sites.  This one has a 1" threadless steer tube.  Other options would be 1 1/8" and threaded.

Cheers, Ty


----------



## soundbox (Aug 31, 2020)

soundbox said:


> Anybody have recommendations on how to convert prewar bikes with electric pedal assist capability?
> 
> View attachment 1208245
> 
> ...


----------



## soundbox (Aug 31, 2020)

Backdrop is Post Alley, just downstairs from main level of Pike Place Market, Seattle, WA.


----------



## vincev (Aug 31, 2020)

A few people I know that built ebikes had to really change brakes. Some of these kits get you over 20 mph and you need the right brakes to stop em. Check with J D Douglas,he has built one or two


----------



## Boris (Aug 31, 2020)

soundbox said:


> Anybody have recommendations on how to convert prewar bikes with electric peddle assist capability?
> 
> View attachment 1208245
> 
> ...






Shawn Michael said:


> No I don't. I do remember there was a good group of Canadians at the Iron Ranch every summer that had some cool rides, both electric and gas powered. I think they were from Vancouver.
> Shawn M.




I thought I had Danu Huber's business card, and fortunately I do.
Danu makes some wonderful conversions, while remaining faithful to the old bikes. You don't know it's electric until it whizzes right by you.
Maybe he can give you some guidance.
He's in North Vancouver BC
His website is: www.theworldcycles
His email is: info@hkkbikes.com


----------



## IngoMike (Aug 31, 2020)

I think @jd56 might have a few conversions to add to this thread?.......


----------



## Rides4Fun (Aug 31, 2020)

Thank you so 


soundbox said:


> Thanks Barry.  I used a local (Seattle) company to purchase the "sprinter" electric wheel kit here:  https://hilltopperbikes.com/product-category/electric-bike-kits/
> As you can guess, I have the battery staged in the tool bag.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soundbox (Sep 1, 2020)

You got it Barry..............let me know if you have any other questions.  Good Luck and Stay Well


----------



## soundbox (Sep 1, 2020)

Boris said:


> I thought I had Danu Huber's business card, and fortunately I do.
> Danu makes some wonderful conversions, while remaining faithful to the old bikes. You don't know it's electric until it whizzes right by you.
> Maybe he can give you some guidance.
> He's in North Vancouver BC
> ...



Thanks for the info Dave.  Just FYI........I accidentally re-posted the original question that started this thread.  I think I've figured out all the technical stuff while maintaining the "spirit" and genius of the pre-war bike design.  See my other posts in this thread


----------



## vincev (Sep 1, 2020)

I did put a gas motor on this bike.It looks good and draws a lot of attention.....


----------

